# Filthy house: where do you draw the line?



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Diagnosis: 30 year old Sayco tub valve trickling. Needs repaired or replaced. 
Environment: heaps of trash throughout, walls covered in fur and dander. All floors coated with indistinct mixture of dirt and funk. In the bathroom in question, nothing had ever been cleaned or repaired. The wet wall: all tiles were missing. drywall was gone from tub rim to just above valve. Remaining drywall on upper half of wall was covered with black mold. 

I would be afraid of working in that bathroom without a respirator. 

What have you done in these situations? My gut says that these people need my help, but To what extent should I risk my health and safety in order to be charitable? 

Or, am I totally in the wrong for not wanting to take on the job? 

Additionally, I'm in the throes of a nasty cold right now and I'm trying to convince myself that if I wasn't already sick I would do the job.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

So you honestly think that they have the money to pay you for replacement or repairs????

I would throw a high price at them and then go get a haz-mat suit or some 
cover-alls to wear if they take you up on it...

I have told many pigs to clean the place up and I will come back in a month when they finally get it decent.....:laughing::laughing:.

I did piss off a person one time and said that I could not work in the conditions at their rental property and I had never seen a lady live so filthy before.... 

it turned out to be his mother....:blink::blink::laughing::laughing:

[/SIZE


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

If it's a rat hole we don't work for ya! That's my policy & I'm sticking too it!


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I've found that hoarders don't usually baulk at price. Maybe it's an extension of their inability to control their environment that they whip out the plastic to pay for anything that catches their eyes. 

70" TV? We need it. PLASTIC. 
New tub valve? PLASTIC. 
Trash bags? PASS


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I think if you are compassionate with your approach to explaining why you can't do the work then that would be best. I've only declined work once due to extreme unsanitary conditions and I have worked in some pretty nasty places so it had to be bad. I fixed her toilet for free with a new flapper and handle because she needed a working toilet but explained that I couldn't do the remaining work because it wasn't safe. It was obvious she was sick and I didn't know the situation. The house had been condemned and she was in the process of having it cleaned. The problem was that the amount of mold and general revolting filth was plain unsafe and still remained. The house should have been leveled. That's how bad it got. Huge cock roaches were crawling everywhere including the ceiling and up the wall as I spoke to her in her bedroom. 

We all choose to live however we want and some of us are just not well in the head. Try telling them that once the place is cleaned to some standard than you'd be glad to come back and do the work but jus can't for your own safety at this time. The truth can hurt but its the best approach in those situations I think. We're plumbers, not disaster clean up companies.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a customer once years ago who didn't seem right I. The head and had a flight house that other plumbers told him they had to get parts and never returned. We had the office call the state to check on him. He had zero working toilets because they were all clogged. He had about 20 general closet augers and when it was time to collect payment he drew a check on a piece of notebook paper and filled it all out including a signature and asked if that was correct. I say go with your gut


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

i have refused to work in a couple , went back and called the customer , after i explained it to upper management . upper bosses stood behind me and the customer cleaned it up (sort of) i went back and fixed the problems.
most people know how they live, but they still need service on occasion.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree most hoarders pay without complaining

This was our list hoarders house. He told me on the phone. He lives by himself and is a collector. Then when I got there he said "it's really not that bad it's only one level" 










Kitchen









Kitchen ceiling. . 









Garage


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I always do em. I agree with steve to just give a price up front fair for the situation. 
I had a wierd one one time- the guy who called was 30ish and collected pictures of girls. Mostly tasteful magazine ads carefully cut out and taped To "every" wall in the home. Even around the top of the tub surround. And around the mirror leaving only a small area in the middle. people horde all kinds of things.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

If I think the person is crazy I try to do the job to help them out.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have been in many places like this. they dont know any better and no one will help them. if the plumbing doesnt work and we wont help them, we are part of the problem as well. i hate working on these places as much as the rest of you. these people in my experience pay better and faster than your best customers. at the end of the day, i feel a little better about myself and dont think my shop or house is really that messy after all.:whistling2:


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Ive never been to a horders, but i have been to many renters houses......... Some so filthy, i tell them i cant help them until someone comes here and cleans it first! They dont have mental problems, just lazy nasty people who rent and dont care.(trash, dirty diapers stacked in the corner, urine all over toilet and floor, animal urine, ammonia smell so bad, fly larva living under the toilet seat bolt caps, etc.) I have no problem if one of my guys tells me he wont do any work at a job cause its that nasty, because ive been there.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

most plumbers leave in this situation and in there next breathe, they are bragging to everyone that as plumbers,they are protecting the health of the nation. a bunch of BS. you can play in poop and walk through it up to your ankles to clear a sewer but cant work in a room filled with garbage to fix a sink or toilet? tell me i am wrong. :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Had one convincence store where the electric was turned off.. while the meats are still in cooler... was so bad that the flies were trying to get out..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I draw the line if I have to climb over any piles over 1 foot, if I see needles then I refuse all together. It's not worth getting stuck, if it's just a simple tap dripping then I'll say it's a health and safety issue and I can't complete the work unless the area is cleaned up. In all honesty a dripping tap is the least of their problem. If they have a total blockage then it's a different story.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> most plumbers leave in this situation and in there next breathe, they are bragging to everyone that as plumbers,they are protecting the health of the nation. a bunch of BS. you can play in poop and walk through it up to your ankles to clear a sewer but cant work in a room filled with garbage to fix a sink or toilet? tell me i am wrong. :whistling2:












Agreed. If a dirty homeless person needed an operation, how many of us would accept the surgeon walking away while complaining that the patient was dirty?.......

Man up, don the hazardous materials suit and dust mask if need be and git 'er done!


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

Been there done that. I realize some people are complete slobs. If I walk into something like that my prices change automatically. It sounds bad, but I figure if that's going to be my working environment then I'm going to make good money for my efforts. I have only refused to do two jobs in my career. One was a crawl space about 2' deep in sewage and the last was about a week ago. Under a trailer that was nothing but belly crawling in 4"-5" of sewage from a broken main. As for the trashed house, I can usually struggle through it knowing the money I'd make was there.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I think if you are compassionate with your approach to explaining why you can't do the work then that would be best. I've only declined work once due to extreme unsanitary conditions and I have worked in some pretty nasty places so it had to be bad. I fixed her toilet for free with a new flapper and handle because she needed a working toilet but explained that I couldn't do the remaining work because it wasn't safe. It was obvious she was sick and I didn't know the situation. The house had been condemned and she was in the process of having it cleaned. The problem was that the amount of mold and general revolting filth was plain unsafe and still remained. The house should have been leveled. That's how bad it got. Huge cock roaches were crawling everywhere including the ceiling and up the wall as I spoke to her in her bedroom.
> 
> We all choose to live however we want and some of us are just not well in the head. Try telling them that once the place is cleaned to some standard than you'd be glad to come back and do the work but jus can't for your own safety at this time. The truth can hurt but its the best approach in those situations I think. We're plumbers, not disaster clean up companies.


Had one like this one time,went in house,as my eyes adjusted to the darkness while talkin to the woman I noticed something moving out corner of my eye,looked around and the floor and walls were covered with water bugs and roaches,everywhere,she took me in bathroom where toilet was leaking at the base,there was so many bugs on that floor they started trying to go up my legs,I told her to caulk around the toilet and it would take care of it,and as I was headed for the door they had a little baby laying on the couch and those dam bugs were crawling on that baby,I got the hell out of there ASAP,that crazy woman got mad at me when I told her she had a bug problem,she acted like them bugs were not even theresome people live like hogs in rat holes cause they are to sorry to clean it up


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Was also in a house few months back that had dogs and cats in it,you could smell it 10'-0" before you got to the door.took me inside and there was dog and cat crap all down the hallway on the carpet,well the woman was barefooted and she was stepping in the animal **** like it wasn't there,then she went and set down and rated back in a old recliner,**** all over her feet lololo God I never seen nothing like it in my life,dang flies and knots would carry you off,it wasn't safe to be in that house at all:no:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> most plumbers leave in this situation and in there next breathe, they are bragging to everyone that as plumbers,they are protecting the health of the nation. a bunch of BS. you can play in poop and walk through it up to your ankles to clear a sewer but cant work in a room filled with garbage to fix a sink or toilet? tell me i am wrong. :whistling2:



This is how I feel. I'm going back to do the job. Last job of the day of course...

I don't really like exploiting folks, but I'll take a picture of the wet wall. It will escalate this dilemma from "do I agree to work in a filthy environment?" to "why are we putting these nice fuzzy dice on a car with four flat tires and no steering wheel?"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shovel me a path and I'll do the work... :laughing:
I draw the line at stench... Shiot smells like money to me... :laughing:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> Diagnosis: 30 year old Sayco tub valve trickling. Needs repaired or replaced.
> Environment: heaps of trash throughout, walls covered in fur and dander. All floors coated with indistinct mixture of dirt and funk. In the bathroom in question, nothing had ever been cleaned or repaired. The wet wall: all tiles were missing. drywall was gone from tub rim to just above valve. Remaining drywall on upper half of wall was covered with black mold.
> 
> I would be afraid of working in that bathroom without a respirator.
> ...


I simply refuse to work in that type of environment. But I haven't had a call from a house like that in nearly three years.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Everyone has a price. I shoot em a price that will make it worth my while. If they go for I go for it. Besides less clean up at the end of the job and I can save some life on my walk tarps


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Yall are some true men of the proffesion........ Sorry, i have a price of health standards and dont need work that bad. I did and still do high end stuff, so i will leave those jobs to the hardcores. Everyone has a price and standard, my appologies if i dont wish to work in filth. I and my men have a family to go home to at night and we are not bringing back some decease to them. No sorry not gonna do it!! No direspect to the hardcores, just i wont do it or force one of my men to. I turn normal work down everyday, not gonna send one of my men into a job like that. Contact me, ill give those jobs to u guys. RESPECT!!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

SW Florida said:


> Yall are some true men of the proffesion........ Sorry, i have a price of health standards and dont need work that bad. I did and still do high end stuff, so i will leave those jobs to the hardcores. Everyone has a price and standard, my appologies if i dont wish to work in filth. I and my men have a family to go home to at night and we are not bringing back some decease to them. No sorry not gonna do it!! No direspect to the hardcores, just i wont do it or force one of my men to. I turn normal work down everyday, not gonna send one of my men into a job like that. Contact me, ill give those jobs to u guys. RESPECT!!


The only two I've done I priced at over 1000/hr and treated the hazmat suits as job materials.

I'll travel the country clearing hoarders drains for that kinda dough. While doing it my guys were on the other side of town at a different job. I wouldn't ask an employee to work in those conditions. I shot her that price thinking I would be taking a walk when she went for it I thought well ****...


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

SW Florida said:


> Yall are some true men of the proffesion........ Sorry, i have a price of health standards and dont need work that bad. I did and still do high end stuff, so i will leave those jobs to the hardcores. Everyone has a price and standard, my appologies if i dont wish to work in filth. I and my men have a family to go home to at night and we are not bringing back some decease to them. No sorry not gonna do it!! No direspect to the hardcores, just i wont do it or force one of my men to. I turn normal work down everyday, not gonna send one of my men into a job like that. Contact me, ill give those jobs to u guys. RESPECT!!


 Drain cleaning is a big part of my job so the filth is what is. The roaches or mice or rats that would be tough for me. 

for a sane person, <yes I will make that diagnosis> or a landlord HECK NO. For a person 1/2 bubble off plumb, They maybe can't help themselves, but I sure don't blame you for what you said.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I've done service work in these type of houses. Always the drop cloth goes down in my work area!! I enjoy when the homeowner/tenant tells me it's not necessary. My response is always "This is YOUR home. I wouldn't want anyone to mess up my home, so I intend to give you that same respect". I'm collecting my $$$, they can chew on how messed up their home is after I'm gone.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

SW Florida said:


> Yall are some true men of the proffesion........ Sorry, i have a price of health standards and dont need work that bad. I did and still do high end stuff, so i will leave those jobs to the hardcores. Everyone has a price and standard, my appologies if i dont wish to work in filth. I and my men have a family to go home to at night and we are not bringing back some decease to them. No sorry not gonna do it!! No direspect to the hardcores, just i wont do it or force one of my men to. I turn normal work down everyday, not gonna send one of my men into a job like that. Contact me, ill give those jobs to u guys. RESPECT!!


will you send your men into an aluminum or cast iron foundry? what you breathe in there is much worse. :whistling2: pick your battles. i had a crack head pounding on my truck windows the other day in a good neighborhood. whats good for your guys and whats bad? the gun under my seat says that i was fine. the factory workers work in worse environments than the dumps that we get called to.:yes:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

hey lets face it, a dirty or slob house is the best to work in. I don't have near the worry of making a mess of damaging something and clean up is easier. 

who is with me on that:thumbsup:


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Entirely depends on the situation. Drug addicts, I walk away. Straight up lazyness, I walk away. Mental or physical disability I will do what I can too help. First step is call a family member. 2nd There's a church community group that will check on the well being of that person and even help clean up the mess so we can do the work. That's my policy anyway.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

the hole was there before I started. It made my job much easier. 
he cleaned up the tub and mold for me. They said they would put a shower curtain over the hole.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Had one convincence store where the electric was turned off.. while the meats are still in cooler... was so bad that the flies were trying to get out..



Narly


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> will you send your men into an aluminum or cast iron foundry? what you breathe in there is much worse. :whistling2: pick your battles. i had a crack head pounding on my truck windows the other day in a good neighborhood. whats good for your guys and whats bad? the gun under my seat says that i was fine. the factory workers work in worse environments than the dumps that we get called to.:yes:


Actually no..... There are no founderies here. Perhaps we are snob plumbers i guess, we pick and choose our jobs. We turn work down daily....... We dont need every job and it doesnt hurt us. We have more than we can handle on a daily basis. Not to be a butt, but we could use 3 more plumbers now just to keep up! And we have a crew of 9... Not starting a fight, just not all of us get down and dirty like the hardcores. Respect to those that can do it!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SW Florida said:


> Actually no..... There are no founderies here. *Perhaps we are snob plumbers* i guess, we pick and choose our jobs. We turn work down daily....... We dont need every job and it doesnt hurt us. We have more than we can handle on a daily basis. Not to be a butt, but we could use 3 more plumbers now just to keep up! And we have a crew of 9... Not starting a fight, just not all of us get down and dirty like the hardcores. Respect to those that can do it!!!












Do you require your chauffeur to pull the limousine upto the front door, or can he park in the street? And when the limo driver opens the limo door for you, do you carry your own tools or does he?.......:laughing:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Do you require your chauffeur to pull the limousine upto the front door, or can he park in the street? And when the limo driver opens the limo door for you, do you carry your own tools or does he?.......:laughing:


 Eww, I'm not touching the dirty tools. I just got my nails done.


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

The helpers carry the tools......lol


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Helpers do the grunt work, plumbers do what they are good at. Im not gonna have one of my guys break their back doing grunt work, they are to valuable. Helpers dig, carry, hual, etc. Good men are hard to find!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SW Florida said:


> The helpers carry the tools......lol












Are you getting used to this place? Huh? ......:laughing:....We like to rib people.

And you should see when a handyman or do-it-yourselfer wanders in the door, there's a beat down....:boxing:...LOL


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are you getting used to this place? Huh? ......:laughing:....We like to rib people.
> 
> And you should see when a handyman or do-it-yourselfer wanders in the door, there's a beat down....:boxing:...LOL


Umm........... Ok, made no sense.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SW Florida said:


> Umm........... Ok, made no sense.












I was referring to the post about you being driven to your plumbing calls in a limo.....I was poking fun. No malice intended....


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2015)

Seriously, don't do the work. I went to a home that had a major bug infestation once. There were spiders and roaches everywhere. I thought I was going to be nice and at least stop the major leak on her water heater cold line that was supplying water to all the bugs, and I was going to do it for free to help the poor woman out. So I bought a can of raid and sprayed every bug I could see then I had my helper constantly brush off the bugs as they landed on us. I performed the work as quickly as I could and got out of there. I still ended up with a spider bite on my foot that almost knocked me out of commission for weeks. So now when I enter dirty houses, I immediately leave.


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Bam!!!


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Sometimes it is a tough call. Especially if your compassionate and have a heart. I have done repair work for free if I know they really don't have the money, and have no use of a toilet or shower. Yet when it comes to being dangerous or unhealthy, I wont risk the chance of catching something that could potentially be life threatening or bring home cockroaches and their eggs. As tough as it may be you have to walk away.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

honestplumb said:


> sometimes it is a tough call. Especially if your compassionate and have a heart. I have done repair work for free if i know they really don't have the money, and have no use of a toilet or shower. Yet when it comes to being dangerous or unhealthy, i wont risk the chance of catching something that could potentially be life threatening or bring home cockroaches and their eggs. As tough as it may be you have to walk away.


And don't forget the bedbugs !


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

We do what we do because we care about people. We may not be able to cure mental and physical illnesses, but at least we can provide decent plumbing. When so many people say "Someone should do something", we are the few that say "I can, and I will". The pride that I take home with me is more important than my paycheck. The "residue" that I come home with is insignificant and easily dealt with.


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

We were called to what we thought was a broken vent at a doctor's office in a very raw neighbourhood - turned out to be the doctor's car park awash with sewage from a nearby house where the S&VP had been smashed and blockage had spurted out.

The doctors said "we'll pay, just fix it please, these poor people can't pay".
A very young immigrant guy approached us, & asked what we were doing by his family house. We told this "head of the family" kid what we were attempting, while a bunch of dirty, pinched & thin little faces looked on.

When we said that we had to go inside the house, the boy ordered us off the property. The doctor spoke in the children's language but no deal - the little guy stepped up to us. Heartbreaking, but he was only doing what he thought was the proper thing. As we left 
we tried to give the little ones a few bucks but big brother was having no 
handouts.

The doctors, who obviously knew the family - where were Mom & Dad - sent for a McDonalds take out for the little things, and said that they'd try again tomorrow.

Sure the conditions were rough but they were irrelevant in the face of such poverty.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> View attachment 36593
> the hole was there before I started. It made my job much easier.
> he cleaned up the tub and mold for me. They said they would put a shower curtain over the hole.


That is the style of about 20% of the rent houses I do work at. You pic is missing the walmart bags taped under the valve so it leaks back into the tub.

I don't care about the hoarders, they are 50/50 cleanish. The tweakers disgust me, no furniture and tons of half eaten food laying around. 

If your having problems you might try desensitivity training. I recommend clearing out the pit under a grain elevator. If you spend a day chest deep in feted grain a few roaches wont even phase you.

The bad news is once you do work there they will want you back or all their work, after all youve already seen the mess.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> That is the style of about 20% of the rent houses I do work at. You pic is missing the walmart bags taped under the valve so it leaks back into the tub.
> 
> I don't care about the hoarders, they are 50/50 cleanish. The tweakers disgust me, no furniture and tons of half eaten food laying around.
> 
> ...


LOL Now that is telling it like it is....:thumbup:


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Haha im guilty of this problem i remember years ago i had to be 12 years old and i was stealing my older brothers chewing tobacco and spitting in bottles, i had to hide the old bottles under my bed so my mother wouldnt find out, next thing you know they build up and the heat goes out, local plumber comes by and moves my bed they go everywhere he gets pissed storms off my mom whoops my ass and i remember going who cares hes just the plumber but look at me now, im the plumber and i love it haha


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

pianoplumber said:


> We do what we do because we care about people. We may not be able to cure mental and physical illnesses, but at least we can provide decent plumbing. When so many people say "Someone should do something", we are the few that say "I can, and I will". The pride that I take home with me is more important than my paycheck. The "residue" that I come home with is insignificant and easily dealt with.


I care deeply about people and their needs, and I am not ashamed to admit that money is also a big motivator. Providing adequate plumbing is a noble thing to do, but some don't deserve it. For example, the mobile home owner that knew full well that their sewer line was broken under their home, and continued using the plumbing for several weeks before deciding to call a plumber.

I'm sorry . . . shame on you. No we are not crawling around in raw sewage under your mobile home. :no:

Company I used to work for many years ago serviced rental properties in the inner city where the tenants would continue using the toilet that was clogged, and then when it was completely full, they would use the bathtub for a toilet. There is no excuse for that! Animals do better than that.

Our policy is to leave it up to the individual plumber as to what environment they will (or will not) work in. In the last five years, I think there were only two homes we refused to work in. (one was for a roach infestation, and the other was animal waste / stench that was apparent before even approaching the house). When a homeowner opens a door and your eyes start watering - they need much more than adequate plumbing. 

The snob plumbers make it so that you can charge one hell of a premium to work in hazardous conditions. :thumbup:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I once stayed in hotel that the shower valve bled so bad that they somehow threaded a pvc ball valve onto the arm ha ha


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Phat Cat said:


> I care deeply about people and their needs, and I am not ashamed to admit that money is also a big motivator. Providing adequate plumbing is a noble thing to do, but some don't deserve it. For example, the mobile home owner that knew full well that their sewer line was broken under their home, and continued using the plumbing for several weeks before deciding to call a plumber.
> 
> I'm sorry . . . shame on you. No we are not crawling around in raw sewage under your mobile home. :no:
> 
> ...


I think when conditions are bad, bad, bad, you have to ask your employees, "Is anyone willing to do this?". No?, then tell the customer "find someone else".
Someone has to do it.
I don't mind a filthy house (once in a while). So I'll take one on (once in a while). Nobody should have to deal with that kind of crap regularly. So, (once in a while), I'll take my turn. 
I'll take my turn in a ditch, where a cave-in could kill me.
I'll work on a dishwasher, and risk electrocution.
I'll climb a 12/12 roof.
I'll fix a broken gas line.
"Where do you draw the line?"


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> I care deeply about people and their needs, and I am not ashamed to admit that money is also a big motivator. Providing adequate plumbing is a noble thing to do, but some don't deserve it. For example, the mobile home owner that knew full well that their sewer line was broken under their home, and continued using the plumbing for several weeks before deciding to call a plumber.
> 
> I'm sorry . . . shame on you. No we are not crawling around in raw sewage under your mobile home. :no:
> 
> ...


i had a mobile home like that .. the property managment company was paying for it not the homeowner.. they did not want me to leave .. it was $130 a hour waiting for a pumper truck to suck it all out for 3 hours and then for a cleaning crawl spaces company to make it crawlible... all for me to hook back up a 3 inch nohub... 8 hours totial from start to finish .. that was a good day  ... when i was comission


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Plumbers protecting the health of the nation


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Plumbers protecting the health of the nation


Sometimes protecting ones self trumps protecting others. In some cases, a call to have a house condemned is in order.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Got called out to to an old woman's house yesterday to fix a leak at the kitchen sink, I knew it wouldn't be good when I turned on the gravel road and see the house (shack) I was going to. Went in reluctantly for her to show me the problem. First we stopped at the bathroom for her to tell me about fixing things there, I never did understand what she wanted me to do? Anyway, got to the kitchen and she said do you hear the drip? I listen and hear the tic tic tic noise she was talking about, the leak turned out to be the damn clock on the wall...........When I shined my light on it to show her what was making the dripping sound the inside glass bezel of the clock was full of live cockroaches!
She still said there was a leak there and wanted me to fix it?
Told her I had to go to my truck and then got the hell outa there! Thinking back, I should have taken the battery out of the clock & charged her a service call fee. :whistling2:


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Had a service call two days ago, kitchen stoppage. House was in nice neighborhood but old lady had obviously lived there a long time.
Went to put my shoe booties on and realised the majority of the house was just plywood floors, felt like I was going into new construction. 
Under the sink was a mess of corroded pipes and a garbage disposal older than me which you could only turn on by plugging it into an extension cord that ran across the floor.
I told her what I recommend to be done and would give her options on everything and she could pick the one that best suited her, I knew she would be getting a shock when I presented it, well over a thousand for everything done right and new and down to the plain snaking
I told her there I would most likely have to replace some undersink drainage as it was so badly corroded and leaking already.
She obviously picked the cheapest one as she genuinely could not afford it.
I went ahead and cleared it and changed and fixed everything under the sink, It was just a hundred times easier to do it right rather than try and make their crap work.
Charged a bit extra for material and time but nowhere near what it should of been, didn't want to take the risk of having to go back there


----------

